# Passenger window cracking sound



## NickD (Jul 16, 2003)

The other day I had all my windows down and sunroof open doing some spirited driving down some twisty backroads. When I got back onto the main road I went to roll my windows back up. After driving for a minute I noticed my passenger window didn't go up. I hit the button again and heard a loud cracking noise. I immedietly stopped touching it. I then headed back to my friend's house, whome I was driving with and I tried again and the window went all the way up but made cracking sounds a few times on it's travel up. I needed to get it back up due to rain that was suppose to come early the next morning.

Anyway, the next day my g/f is waiting for me in the car and she rolls the window down not knowing about my previous problems. The window went right down and came right backup without issue. Any idea what this is? Perhaps I somehow knocked the window out of it's track when it was down and I was tossing the car around? I have a 99' sedan.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Sounds like a window regulator ... they make those strange crackling noises and it use to be a common problem 

Do a search on roadfly under 'window regulator' you should come up with a lot of posts

You might not find that many here since this board became active in late 2001 and that problem was posted more often in 99 and 2000

You can also search fanatics ...

good luck


----------



## NickD (Jul 16, 2003)

AF330i said:


> Sounds like a window regulator ... they make those strange crackling noises and it use to be a common problem
> 
> Do a search on roadfly under 'window regulator' you should come up with a lot of posts
> 
> ...


Hmm... This is what I was told verbally by another BMW owner. Are new window regulators expensive? I am wondering if I should buy one ahead of time so when it fails I am not stuck with a window in the down position. I haven't searched the other forums as you have suggested yet, I will do so shortly. Thanks for the info


----------



## Steve D (Oct 10, 2002)

Window regulator for E39 rear door is $107 at Pacific BMW. I would guess the front for most BMWs is similar price.

Steve D


----------

